# My New Aquabid Bettas



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

I just won these on Aquabid.
My new girl:








My new boys: (the red butterfly)
















(the black marble)
I will upload pics when I get them. They are already in the US and shipping wasn't expensive (only $17 for the 3).


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

sweet!!! I got an aquabid fish from the US, good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, they're beautiful!!!


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

ooooh i love the black marble one


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice!! Lucky!!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Pretty! Great find!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're gorgeous!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been eyeing that blue cambodian girl...  She's GORGEOUS!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Your little girl and the red butterfly are my fav.
Good luck with them!!


----------



## Jill0 (Jan 8, 2010)

They're so pretty! Congratulations on them!!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Avoftw said:


> ooooh i love the black marble one


 me toooooo!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone. They are going to be shipped on Monday because the temperature here this weekend is going to be in the teens. Still snowing too...day #11 in a row with measurable snow.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We just had 4 inches here and is it ever COLD!!!


----------



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

We got about 6 inches today. I think we are at almost 4 feet and don't even ask about the snowbanks. It is suppose to stop Monday maybe.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope it stops soon. I'm sick of snow!


----------

